# Scope of Practice



## mstoop1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Can a Physician Assistant bill for performing or reading an X-ray or is that outside the scope of practice??


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 29, 2009)

*3. Types of PA Services That May Be Covered *

State law or regulation governing a PA's scope of practice in the State in which the services are performed applies. Carriers should consider developing lists of covered services. Also, if authorized under the scope of their State license, PAs may furnish services billed under all levels of CPT evaluation and management codes, and diagnostic tests if furnished under the general supervision of a physician.

Examples of the types of services that PAs may provide include services that traditionally have been reserved to physicians, such as physical examinations, minor surgery, setting casts for simple fractures, interpreting x-rays, and other activities that involve an independent evaluation or treatment of the patient's condition. See §60.2 for coverage of services performed by PAs incident to the services of physicians

(section 190)
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c15.pdf


----------

